# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  بطاقة بكري المدينة وصلت مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم امس

## Mohamed Mirghani

*وصلت مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم امس بطاقة اللاعب بكري المدينة ويجدر ذكره ان المربخ كان قد اخلى خانة للاعب العائد من الاعارة دون ان يضم فيها لاعباhttps://www.cover-sd.com/n/s/107781
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*وصلت مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أمس الأول، بطاقة اللاعب بكري المدينة، الذي خاض تجربة احترافية مع نادي ظفار العماني،وكان المريخ قد أخلى خانة للاعب العائد من الإعارة دون أن يضم فيها لاعباً

المصدر : الراكوبة
https://www.alrakoba.net/31475122/%D8%A8%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%83%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%85%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D9%84/
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*قال مسؤول السيستم بنادي المريخ أبوبكر عوض، إنهم طلبوا شهادة انتقال اللاعب بكري المدينة من الاتحاد العراقي بتاريخ 22  اكتوبر الماضي، واضاف ان الاتحاد العراقي رد بتاريخ 27 اكتوبر بما مفاده انه تم الغاء الطلب وذلك نظراً لان النافذة غير صحيحة والاتحاد غير صحيح.
واشار مسؤول السيستم الا ان الاتحاد العراقي لم يرد عليه الا بعد خمسة ايام من تاريخ ارسال الخطاب المشار اليه واكد بان الشهادة الخاصة باللاعب غير موجودة معه وانما موجودة بالسلطنة وان فترة نظام الانتقالات الخاصة بالاتحاد العراقي انتهت بتاريخ 6 اكتوبر الماضي.
ولفت ابوبكر عوض ان بطاقة انتقال اللاعب بكري المدينة الآن موجودة بسلطنة عمان لافتاً انه تواصل مع المسؤولين بالسلطنة واكدوا بانهم لا يمكن ان يرسلوا البطاقة مباشرة باعتبار ان البطاقة من المفترض ان تعود للاتحاد الاول وهو الاتحاد العراقي.
وقطع ابوبكر عوض باننا اكملنا اجراءات اعادة اللاعب بكري المدينة منذ 8 يوليو الماضي لافتاً ان شهادات الانتقال لا علاقة للاندية بها وانما تصدر من الاتحاد مباشرة سواء اكانت دائمة او مؤقتة.
ونفي مسؤول السيستم عدم متابعتهم لموضوع اللاعب بكري المدينة لافتاً ان ما يثار بخصوص المتابعة لا يعنيهم لجهة انهم في الاصل قاموا بواجبهم ومن المفترض ان يكمل الاتحاد متابعة  الاجراءات التي قمنا بها منذ وقت وجيز.
وحمل مسؤول نظام الانتقالات بالمريخ، اتحاد الكرة مسؤولية ما جرى في واقعة اللاعب بكري المدينة وقال ان الاتحاد هو المعني في الاساس بالاجراءات الخاصة بشهادة الانتقال وان النادي لا علاقة له بها من قريب أو بعيد.

المصدر:
https://www.alsudaninews.com/ar/?p=99197
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*نفى مدير تقنية المعلومات والانتقال الالكتروني بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، سامي علي جديد، صفة التهاون في الحصول على بطاقة مهاجم المريخ بكري عبد القادر “المدينة” من العراق.


وقال جديد، لبرنامج “عالم الرياضة”، اليوم “الجمعة”، إن نادي المريخ تقدم بشكوى لطلب شهادة بكري المدينة، في أعقاب رفض مسؤول الانتقالات بالاتحاد العراقي ارسال بطاقة اللاعب، بدعوى أنه يفترض طلبها من سلطنة عمان.


وأضاف:”هذه طريقة خاطئة، والشئ الطبيعي هو ارجاع بطاقة اللاعب من بغداد باعتباره انتقل أولاً للعب في الدوري العراقي وتمت إعارته لظفار العماني”، مؤكداً مساعيهم الحثيثة للحصول على بطاقة بكري المدينة، نافياً تهاونهم في الأمر، ودللّ على ذلك بمكوثه إلى وقت متأخر من الليل في آخر يوم للتسجيلات لانتظار بطاقة من دولة جنوب السودان لصالح الأمل عطبرة.

المصدر :
https://rahignews.com/%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D9%84%D9%85-%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%86-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A8%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%83%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85/
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*رفع نادي المريخ تظلماً لإدارة نظام الانتقالات الدولي (TMS) في الفيفا، معترضاً فيه على عدم إصدار الاتحاد السوداني بطاقة انتقال مؤقتة للاعبه بكري المدينة، عقب انتهاء إعارته لناديي القوة الجوية العراقي وظفار العماني، مما تسبب في حرمان نادي المريخ من ضم بكري للكشف الإفريقي، ومنعه من المشاركة في مباريات الدورين التمهيدي والأول من دوري أبطال إفريقيا للعام الحالي، وتلقى نادي المريخ ممثلاً في المهندس أبو بكر عوض المسئول عن إدارة نظام الانتقالات الدولي (TMS) رسالة من إدارة سيستم الفيفا قبل قليل، ذكرت أن الاتحاد السوداني كان مطالباً بعدم قبول رفض الاتحاد العراقي إرسال بطاقة اللاعب بكري، وتقديم منازعة عبر النظام للرفض، مع توضيح مسبباتها ورفع المستندات المؤيدة لها عبر السيستم، توطئة لتمكينه من إصدار بطاقة انتقال مؤقتة للاعب، وذلك ما لم يفعله الاتحاد السوداني، بتركه للرفض العراقي معلقاً، وذلك يعني تحميل الاتحاد السوداني مسئولية عدم اكتمال إجراءات صدور شهادة النقل الدولية الخاصة ببكري المدينة.

المصدر :
https://alyoumaltali.net/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%81%D8%A7-%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%85%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A-%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A6%D9%88%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A9/
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*تحصل النورس نيوز على التفاصيل الكاملة لقضية بطاقة النقل الدولية لمهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة والتي تسببت في إبعاده عن الكشف الإفريقي لناديه أمس الأول .. حيث تواصل مسئول السيستم بالمريخ أبوبكر عوض مع مسئول السيستم باتحاد الكرة في مطلع أغسطس طالبا من الإتحاد طلب بطاقة النقل الدولية لبكري المدينة بعد أن انتهى عقد إعارته خواتيم يوليو .. وبحسب متابعات النورس نيوز، فإن مسئول الإتحاد وعد بطلب البطاقة عند فتح السيستم بالنسبة للإتحاد السوداني .. وبتاريخ (ظ¢ظ¢ أكتوبر) طلب المريخ بطاقة النقل الدولية لمهاجمه من الإتحاد العراقي وجاء رد الإتحاد العراقي بتاريخ (ظ¢ظ¥ أكتوبر) بأن البطاقة موجودة بالإتحاد العماني وأن سيستم الإتحاد العراقي أغلق ولن يفتح مجدداً إلا إبان فترة الانتقالات التكميلية .. ولم يتخذ إتحاد الكرة السوداني أي خطوة أو إجراء لحل الإشكالية بعد تسلمه رد الإتحاد العراقي رغم أن الفيفا أجرى خلال الأشهر الأخيرة تعديلات كبيرة على لوائحه بسبب التضارب والمشكلات التي حدثت في كل دول العالم بسبب فيروس كورونا وسببت أزمات بالجملة في تواريخ العقود ومواعيد فترات الانتقالات في كل الاتحادات الوطنية .. ومنح الفيفا مرونة كبيرة للاتحادات لحل أي إشكالات تحدث بسبب تضارب مواعيد فترة القيد بين الاتحادات الوطنية المختلفة .. وصاحب تجاهل الإتحاد للملف تجاهل مماثل من جانب المريخ الذي لم يتحرك مسئولية لمعالجة أمر بطاقة بكري المدينة إلا في الأيام القليلة الماضية بعد اقتراب نهاية فترة القيد الأولى للكشف الإفريقي .. وبحسب متابعات النورس نيوز، طلب مسئولي المريخ من مسئولي الإتحاد اصدار بطاقة مؤقتة لبكري المدينة عطفا على إغلاق السيستم بالعراق، أو مخاطبة الفيفا بتفاصيل المشكلة للموافقة على إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة للاعب خصوصاً وأن الإجراء أصلا سمح به الإتحاد الدولي الذي وجه الاتحادات الوطنية في وقت سابق بمعالجة أي إشكالات تحدث بسبب تضارب مواعيد فترة الانتقالات في الاتحادات الوطنية مع الإشارة لأن عقد إعارة بكري المدينة انتهى منذ ظ£ظ  يوليو .. وبحسب المتابعات، حصل مسئولي المريخ على وعد من إتحاد الكرة خلال الأيام الثلاثة الماضية بمتابعة الأمر وإخطار الفيفا لطلب إصدار شهادة نقل مؤقتة، غير أن ذلك لم يحدث ليتم استبعاد اللاعب من الكشف الإفريقي.
وتفيد متابعات النورس نيوز، أن إتحاد الكرة وبعد أن أبعد اللاعب من الكشف الإفريقي تحرك أمس تمهيدا لمخاطبة الفيفا لحل المشكلة وإصدار بطاقة مؤقتة للاعب حتة يتم إلحاقه بالكشف الإفريقي خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة مع التنويه لأن من يتم إضافتهم في الفترة من ظ،ظ،_ظ£ظ  نوفمبر يسمح لهم بالمشاركة مع أنديتهم من الدور الأول.

المصدر :
https://alnawrasnews.net/2020/11/62344/
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد لله علي السلامة

*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*صباح الخير ياصفوة ... هل نفهم من الكلام دا انو بكور ممن يشارك من المباراه الجايه ؟
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*حمد الله علي السلامه
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*لولا وسخ وعفن اعضاء و رئيس الاتحاد عديم الامانة و الضمير وتهاون مجلس السجم السوداكالي منذ يوليو بكري لاعب المريخ وكان يمكن يشارك في الدوري اللا ممتاز
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الف حمدلله على السلامة  ياكبتن ويالزناطير  جاكم البل  الصاح  . .  أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------

